# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Një dashuri e re mbi plagën e një dashurie te vjetër?!

## CuniRr.Bardhyl

Jeni ngar nga nje person qe e dashuronit me te vertet, merzitesh deshperoesh, etj etj....   Zgjidhja; "gjeni nje tjeter". Cmendoni ju?

----------


## AlametCuni

Cuni une si eksperte ne pune sevdaje do thoja 2 mundesi ka :
1 -Ose gjej nje tjeter dhe mundohu me e harru(nese eshte aq kollaj.....)
2-Or lick ur wounds hoping for a miracle

----------


## Korcarja_Capkene

Nqs nuk ke me feelings per te paren dil me tjetren s ka gje.Por nese ti vazhdon te kesh ndjenja per te do besh mire te rish pushim per ca kohe derisa te jesh gati.Megjithate ka njerez qe e harrojne me shpejt dashurine e vjeter duke dale me dike tjeter.

----------


## BLACK_KNIGHT

Pershendetje 
Shoh se tek kjo teme nuk paska postime te reja por eshte nje teme e bukur edhe persa me perket mua kam pasur shume histori dashurie dhe mund tiu them se nese nje person e do me gjithe zemer (ne rastin tim po) nuk eshte e lehte ta harrosh aq kollaj sa thoni juve. 
Une pata nje lidhje ketu ne athine me nje shqiptare nga tirana 17-vjece. U lidha me te me date 24-11-2002. edhe u ndava 24-02-2003. Eshte nje rastesi e pabesueshme data. Edhe si perfundim se dola nga tema por eshte nga ajo qe edhe sot nuk e kam harruar sa do qe kam pasur shume ldhje te tjera asnjera nuk mund te me beje te ndjehem aq mire sa ndjehesha me te.
Se lashe edhe une nam me keto budalliqe :i hutuar: 
por e verteta eshte se mu desh shume kohe ta kaloja ate dhimbje shpirterore.
Besoj se me kuptoni apo jo :buzeqeshje: 

Shendet dhe ja kalofshi mire

----------


## kajsia

Eshte ca e veshtire per te harruar nje dashuri qe e ke ndjere me tere shpirt,por jo cdo e keqe eshte e keqe.
Thone qe cdo e mire e ka nje te keqe dhe cdo e keqe e ka nje te mire.
Mjafton te mos e leshosh veten(think positiv)

----------


## bunny

jooooooooooo....futja ne nje lidhje tjeter nuk eshte kurimi i deshperimit tend nga ajo ndarje.pasi e ke te lidhesh ti thjeshte po e perdor ate person per kurimin e loteve te tua...jo se sinqerisht edhe realitisht e do ate person.
ti thjeshte je i/e vrare kshq ke nevoje per koheeeeee qe te kuroje ate plage por lidhja me nje tjeter eshte komplet gabim.
ja po jap nje shembul,dje te vdiq nje person shume i aferm ne familje,diten tjeter je i ftuar ne nje dasem...do ikesh?????
do jeshe ti ai/ajo person qe do e shijoshe ate dasem me gjith shpirte????
jooooooooooooo pasi shpirti jot po qan......
ky eshte mendimi im...
muaqq pucii all
time heal evrything...but notttt using someone...that makes u a USER...

----------


## TIRONCI_UK

sorry, nuk mundem te shkruaj se me dhemb shpirti ne kete teme.

----------


## Ada Tironce

Dashuria e shkrete qe nuk na le rehat. 
Eshte  e vertete qe kur ndahesh nga nje njeri duhet kohe qe te jesh prap i lumtur. Por cdo gje vjen nga nje arsye qe keshtu nuk duhet me e lene veten me ra poshte dhe te behesh pesimist. Ec perpara se gjera te reja dhe me te mira te presin.

----------


## Kingu_Tirones

per mendimin tim dashuria nuk ekziston.edhe ne qofte se eksiston me qofte se do ndahesha nga nji ta pret menja qe sdo ma niente mo per ate person bile perkundrazi do gjeja i tjeter.ahah ose do rrija i cik pushim se ka lezet robi me qen singel
bye o popull dhe degjojini mire keto fjal

----------


## stiljano

Eshte nje teme shume interesante. Mua kjo teme me prek shume sepse me ka ndodhur vete por perseri do shkruaj.
Nje thenie thote:
Varrin tim ta beni tek dera e shtepise
Dhe siper te shkruani vdiq prej dashurise.

----------


## Bisha_Bukuroshe

Eshte njesoj sikur te vesh nje fasho mbi 
plagen e fresket.  A mund ta ndaloj kjo fasho
rrjedhjen e gjakut? - Jo. Do e nderrosh disa
here dhe fashoja perseri do te shnderrohet
nga e bardh ne te kuqe sepse kjo plage 
nuk mund te sherohet as brenda dites
as brenda javes.  Por me kalimin e kohes
ajo do te filloje te behet kore e bute, e forte
dhe derisa te bjere, qe zhduket per fare.

----------


## eastbaby

Nuk e di ju te tjeret po ju po e konsideroni dashurine si dicka qe mund te harrohet dashuri ,prandaj une po ju them qe kur humbet dashurine tende te vertete vete ti s'do jesh ne gjendje te pranosh dike tjeter afer tende sepse do nieshe i vdekur edhe ti por ndersa kur te vdes dikush qe tij rrije me te dhe e vertete e doje (sepse te dush dhe te dashurosh jane 2 gjera te ndryshme) atehere me kalimin e kohes ti do ta harroje dhe e mira do te ishte te filloje te lidheshe me ndonje partner/partnere te ri/re sepse kjo ndodh qe ne duam te gjithe njerezit qe mesohemi te kemi afer po dashurojme vetem 1 dhe humbja e saj do te ishte me keq se vdekja . ""Shpresoj mos ti ndodh asjerit''''

----------


## baby_blue

O cuni eshte me te vertete nje teme shume prekese, me beso sepse dhe une sikur po e kaloj vete tani keto dite, thashe se e kisha mendjen e mbushur qe do e ndaja te dashurin por kur me merr sot dhe me lutet qe ti jap nje shans tjeter nuk me behet te ndahem, dmth doja te thoja se dashuria te dhemb kur e humb ose kur mendon se e ke humb prandaj te gjesh dike tjeter kaq shpejt eshte nje iluzion, nuk mund ta harrosh ate qe kishe kollaj.

----------


## beracaku

Mos harro se jeta shkon përpara dhe ç'do dashuri e vjetër zvëndësohet me një të re.Mjafon të kesh besim në vetvete.

----------


## eastbaby

Po po do pak kohe ....

----------


## strawberrygirl_

Sikur te ishte aq lehte te gjeje nje dashuri te re mbi ate te vjetren, sepse nuk te len rehat kujtimet dhe cdo gje tjeter qe ke kaluar.  Ti mund te thuash vetes po jam gati per nje dashuri te vertete, por a eshte zemra jote???

----------


## eastbaby

Zemra e thyer pas nje plage te rende nuk e merr veten per nje kohe te gjate ( ndonjehere edhe asnjehere )

----------


## strawberrygirl_

wow eastbaby fjale me vend.  :buzeqeshje: 
me thene te drejten une e kam provuar dhe eshte SHUME e veshtire te harrovet dashuria e pare, sepse cdo kujtim te vin ne mendje, dhe sa do qe te largohesh nga ato kujtime..... eshte e veshtire sepse do mendja por nuk do zemra.

----------


## eastbaby

Kur perpiqem e vendos edhe une nji fjlae me mend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AsgjeSikurHena

Do shume kohe ta harrosh nje dashuri te vertete .. 
Edhe nuk eshte zgjidhje ajo qe te kapesh dike tjeter , nuk zgjidh asgje ,sa genjen veten 

Loads of Love !!

----------

